# Sargent Plane Parts



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I recently acquired this Sargent 407 (equivalent to a #2 Stanley). It's in decent shape, but came with the wrong size lever cap. The guy who was selling it on eBay was very upfront about it, so no complaints there. However, I didn't realize that the oversize cap, while it fits in width, is actually too long, so it extends into the mouth of the plane.

Bottom line: If anyone has a 407 lever cap (and/or blade and cap iron) I've got a perfectly good #408 VBM lever cap to offer in trade. Of course cash deals are also an option. (Bob Kaune has one on his website selling for $70, but I'm not looking to put that much money into it.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

If you're in a hurry to make it usable for the time being, you could always buy a post-WWII Stanley #3 cap, grind it down, and use it. According to Patrick's Blood & Gore, that's what people will do if they want to pass a #3 cap off as a #2 cap. I think the Sargent and Stanley parts are more or less interchangeable…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The 407 has been on my want list for a while. I saw that plane and knew it was going to be a pain to get those parts. Hope you find them. A #2 will work but they are hard to find to.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Good luck with that Charlie… That is if Don or I don't beat you to it! ;-)

BTW, check with 222Charley on eBay. I pointed him toward a couple Type2 #407 caps a year or two back when I was first starting my restorations of my 418s and the 422. He deals in this stuff on the high end.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't desk with 222Charley if he had the last Sargent parts on earth, but that's just my personal experience.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts, guys. There is really no hurry, so I guess I'll just bide my time and hope to get lucky at some point.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Understood. My assistance was actually my correcting his incorrect posting of a Type2 #407 with a VBM cap. He played ignorant of the fact and tried dropping Heckel's name into the conversation to justify it. I responded that I had been in personal contact with GH, the guy who did the Shaw's Patent Study that Heckel used in his 2nd edition. GH was less than enthused that much of his own study, not only on Shaw's Patent but several other early Iron bases, was completely left out of the book..The Type 1,2,3 that Heckel uses is really more like 5 or 6 Types within that time span.

Bottom line 222Charley got back in touch after finding two CORRECT #407 "Dot" marked caps with unmarked faces. There is some justice in the world even when some folks don't like it that it was "me" who pointed the error out to them. I was just thinking that Charlie might be able to glean some information from 222Charley. You know, trust but verify… ;-)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice plane Charlie!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The good thing about Stanleys is that there is lots of information out there. When you start dealing with other manufacturers, the picture gets a lot murkier.

I just finished cleaning up an old Craftsman, and was curious about its age. You'd think there would be a decent type study out there somewhere, but I'll be darned if I can find it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Stanley if its a stanley/bailey, ever try to type a deifance or handyman?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hah… yeah, you're right about that, Don.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The David Heckel "Sargent Planes ID and Value Guide" 2nd Edition is about the only thing available, but as referenced above, it is not a complete nor unbiased study.

Charlie, PM me an outside email address if you would like more info on the #407. LJs won't do attachments.


----------

